# Makrelenangeln ab Bensersiel



## zwenne (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo, ich wollt die Tage mal nach Bensersiel an die Nordsee und mal auf Makrele probieren.
Es ist unser erster Versuch. Könnte mir jemand sagen ob im Moment was geht ? Wenn ja, auf was für Köder und welche Farbe... bin über jeden Tipp dankbar...
Grüße Zwenne


----------



## Franky (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln ab Bensersiel*

Dem Terminkalender von Familie Gerdes nach läuft die Sache rund! 
http://www.albatros-bensersiel.de/

Am meisten Spaß macht die Makrelenangelei mit Spinnrute und Meerforellenblinker. Fraglich, ob das vom Kutter aus machbar ist. Ansonsten halt die "Standardpilke" und Heringsvorfächer mit "echter Fischhaut". Die künstlichen "Makrelenvorfächer" bringen es m. E. nicht...
Empfehlung: Balzer Edition Sea "Pilk mit echter Fischhaut" oder "Standard-Echte Fischhaut".


----------



## zwenne (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln ab Bensersiel*

hallo franky, ich danke für die schnelle antwort. genau da hab ich auch gebucht. weisst du zufällig ob er sowas mit an bord hat ? wollte mir fürs erste mal ne leihausrüstung nehmen.. wenn es spass macht kauf ich mir dann selbst eine. fahre immerhin 500 km bis da hoch.. und für hier unten im binnenland wäre das etwas zu stark....
grüße, zwenne


----------



## moin moin (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln ab Bensersiel*

Moin zwenne,

wir fahren morgen von Bensersiel nachmittags raus. Wenn es spektakulär werden sollte, schreibe ich einen kurzen Bericht. Ansonsten, es ist gerade Makrelenzeit ;-)

Nur gaaaanz wichtig bei diesen Temperaturen und deinem langen Anfahrtsweg, nimm richtig viel Eis mit. Die Makrele ist sehr empfindlich.


----------



## moin moin (3. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln ab Bensersiel*

ganz kurz...

Kutter sauber und genügend Platz zum Nachbarn. Die Crew ist super nett und hilfsbereit, angelt mit und wenn diese Profis nichts fangen, wird weitergefahren!

Ich habe meine Makrelen mit einem Heringspaternoster gefangen, andere mit hellen Krabbenimitaten mit/und Glitzerschweif.


----------



## Otti der Ossi (3. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln ab Bensersiel*



zwenne schrieb:


> hallo franky, ich danke für die schnelle antwort. genau da hab ich auch gebucht. weisst du zufällig ob er sowas mit an bord hat ? wollte mir fürs erste mal ne leihausrüstung nehmen.. wenn es spass macht kauf ich mir dann selbst eine. fahre immerhin 500 km bis da hoch.. und für hier unten im binnenland wäre das etwas zu stark....
> grüße, zwenne



Leihangeln sind an Bord. Meist hat er auch eine begrenzte Anzahl an Vorfächern dabei. Ob es allerdings dein "Wunschvorfach" ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber im Prinzip ist es auch egal. Wenn Makrelen da sind, kannst du auch einen Haken mit Kaugummi ins Wasser halten. Wir angeln meist mit Paternoster 5-6 Haken mit weisser Feder. Und  unten ein Blei 250 - 300 Gramm. Wenn du dir ne eigene Como zulegst, nimm ruhig ne dicke Schnur. (hilft beim enttüttern). Es reicht aber für den Anfang auch eine einfache Haspel. Für den Transport der ausgenommen Fische auf jeden Fall Kühltasche und Kühlakkus. während des Angelns nasses Tuch über die Fischkiste legen und zwischendurch mal kaltes Meerwasser drübergiessen.


----------



## zwenne (4. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln ab Bensersiel*

Hallo Otti, 



danke für den tip.. war freitag oben gewesen..... muss sagen, dei manschaft der albatros hat sich echt mühe gegeben die fische zu finden. 
allerdings, wie du schon sagtest, wenn sie halt da sind. haben 11 stück gefangen und recht klein.. aber da können die jungs nix dafür... hat echt spass gemacht und denke es war nicht das letzte mal das ich es versucht habe......
grüße aus weißenfels


----------

